# vesafb-tng

## TXTad

Where can I find out more about this?  I just tried it with vga=795 and it prompty told me it didn't know what I was talking about, so I went back to the old fb.

Tad

----------

## isotropic

The following web site has some more information on vesafb-tng:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/

Scroll down to the bottom of the page where it says

projects::index  and click on the link that says vesafb-tng.

----------

## oumpah-pah

You can read the /usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt file. In short, you now specify the resolution you want this way :

 *Quote:*   

> video=vesafb:1280x1024-32@85

 

Note that you can specify a default value at compilation time, so it's most likely you won't even need to use this line.

----------

## Illissius

Is there any way to force a setting if the video card doesn't approve of it? Mine has bad information in the BIOS or something, it fails with the error:

```
vesafb: NVidia Corporation, NV28 Board, Chip Rev A0 (OEM: NVidia) 

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0 

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:def0 

vesafb: pmi: set display start = b00cdf35, set palette = b00cdfba 

vesafb: pmi: ports = b4c3 b503 ba03 c003 c103 c403 c503 c603 c703 c803 c903 cc03 ce03 cf03 d003 d103 d203 d303 d403 d503 da03 ff03 

vesafb: hardware doesn't support DCC transfers 

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz 

vesafb: mode 1024x76816bpp not found 

vesafb: mode 1024x76816bpp not found 

vesafb: mode 1024x76816bpp not found 

vesafb: mode 1024x76816bpp not found 

vesafb: mode 1024x76816bpp not found 

vesafb: mode 1024x76816bpp not found 

vesafb: mode 1024x76816bpp not found 

vesafb: mode 1024x76816bpp not found 

vesafb: mode 1024x76816bpp not found 

vesafb: mode 1153x86416bpp not found 

vesafb: mode 1280x96016bpp not found 

vesafb: mode 1280x96016bpp not found 

vesafb: mode 1280x102416bpp not found 

vesafb: mode 1280x102416bpp not found 

vesafb: mode 1280x102416bpp not found 

vesafb: mode 1600x120016bpp not found 

vesafb: mode 1600x120016bpp not found 

vesafb: mode 1600x120016bpp not found 

vesafb: mode 1600x120016bpp not found 

vesafb: mode 1600x120016bpp not found 

vesafb: mode 1792x134416bpp not found 

vesafb: mode 1792x134416bpp not found 

vesafb: mode 1856x139216bpp not found 

vesafb: mode 1856x139216bpp not found 

vesafb: mode 1920x144016bpp not found 

vesafb: no matching VBE mode found 

vesafb: probe of vesafb0 failed with error -22 

vga16fb: initializing 

vga16fb: mapped to 0xb00a0000 

fb0: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device
```

I'm trying to use 1024x768@85Hz either 16 or 32bpp, and I know it should work because it's what my desktop is currently set to.

----------

## Archangel1

 *Illissius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm trying to use 1024x768@85Hz either 16 or 32bpp, and I know it should work because it's what my desktop is currently set to.

 

I'm not sure it's quite as simple as that - I've got an old machine somewhere that I know will do 1024x768, but won't do frame buffer at all. Yours probably will, but just because a mode is available in X doesn't mean it is with framebuffer.

----------

## Nate_S

be sure you're putting the dash between the resolution and the color depth bc in your error message it looks like they just ran together.  alternately, you could try just without specifying color depth (default is 16 I think??)

-Nate

----------

## Illissius

This is what my grub.conf kernel line looks like:

```
kernel /nitro-sources-kernel root=/dev/hda10 pci=routeirq video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@85 splash=verbose
```

I have all the relevant options in the kernel turned on, bootlogo off, MTRR on, various framebuffer stuff on, and I have the same settings selected for vesafb-tng in the kernel as on the grub.conf line. I've tried it with splash=verbose and silent, with and without mtrr, with vesafb and with vesafb-tng, with 16 and with 32bpp, with and without the video= line, and there's never any framebuffer - just the standard bootup. Oddly, if I enable the bootlogo, that works (though it looks like it's low res, but hard to tell).

----------

